# Amritdharis And Non Amritdharis



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

Amritdhari's and Non-Amritdhari's         http://www.sikhroots.com/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=102http://www.sikhroots.com/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=27http://www.sikhroots.com/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=102&itemid=27

Generally, people do not grasp the true meaning of the terms Amritdhari and nonAmritdhari Sikhs. The phrase non-Amritdhari Sikhs is meaningless. One cannot make a comparison between them. There is only one class of Sikhs and that class is the SIKH (Khalsa). Thus, one is either a Sikh or not a Sikh. Who is a Sikh? The literal meaning of the word Sikh is a 'disciple.' A Sikh is one who is a disciple of the Satguru. To be a disciple of the Satguru, one must completely surrender one's will and wisdom to the Will and Wisdom of the Satguru. Only then, the Satguru admits one is in his fold as a 'Sikh' and blesses him with the holy Naam. This initiation ceremony was previously referred to as the deekhya or charan pahul and has been prevalent right from the time of Sahib Sri Guru Nanak Dcv Ji, as supported by Bhai Gurdas Ji:

Gur Deekhya Lai Sikh, Sikh Sadaayaa. (Var3,Pauri 11)
One is called a Sikh only after he has been blessed with 'deekhya.'

Charan Dhoe Rehraas Kar Charnamrit Gursikhaan Pilaaayaa (Var 1, Pauri 23)
(Guru Nanak) followed the system of washing the Guru's Feet and blessing the Gursikhs with the Charanamrit (Charan-Pahul).


Sahib Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji prescribed specific rules and regulations which must be unconditionally accepted by the candidates before they can be admitted as disciples (Sikhs). The ceremony by which the Panj Pyaras are authorized by the Satguru to admit such persons in the fold of Sikhism is partaking Khande-ki-Pahul or Amrit. Therefore, according to the Commandment of the Satguru, one can become a Sikh of the Guru only by taking Amrit. Such a person is also called an Amritdhari because he has been blessed with the holy Amrit and has, thus, become a Sikh. It is further explicit from the following couplet from Rahitnamaa of Bhai Desa Singh Ji:

Pratham Rahit Yeh Jaan, Khande-ki-Pahul Chhakey.
Soee Sikh Sujaan, Avar Naa Pahul Jo Lai.

*The primary Rahit for a Sikh is to take Khande-ki-Pahul. Only he is sagacious Sikh.**
Now consider this point from another angle. If someone belonging to other faiths like Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Hinduism, etc., wishes conversion into Sikhism, what is he required to do? Does he become a Sikh by merely refraining from cutting his hair and wearing a turban as Sikhs do? Obviously not. (There are a number of such people with long hair, and even wearing turbans, belonging to faiths other than Sikhism). He has necessarily to partake the holy Amrit to become a Sikh. How can, then, one become a Sikh simply because of accident of birth, without being baptized?* This point has also been explicitly made clear by the Satguru himself as:

So Sikh Sakhaa Bandhap Hai Bhai, Jay Gur Ke Bhaaney Vich Avey
Aapney Bhaaney Jo Chaley Bhai, Vichharr Chotaan Khaavey. (pg 601)

Only that person is a Sikh and he is my near and dear one, who comes under the total allegiance of the Guru. As against this, one who owes allegiance only to is personal will, always remains in separation and will suffer.

Even in the booklet entitled Sikh Rahit Maryada published by the S.G.P.C., a Sikh has been defined as under:

"...Dashmesh ji dey Amrit utay nischa rakhadu hai atey
kisey hor dharam nu nahin manadaa, oh Sikh hai."

"...and has full faith in the Amrit of the Tenth Guru and does not believe in any other faith, is a Sikh."

Clearly, therefore, being a non-Amritdhari means that one, has not yet declared his total allegiance and obedience to Sahib Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji I Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji I Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji as his Guru. Nor has he been blessed with the Gurmantra or Naam which is given ONLY at the time of baptism by Guru Sahib himself through the Panj Pyaras. Sahib Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji himself put a seal on this point by bowing before the Panj Pyaras for his own baptism. Are these so-called non-Amritdhari "Sikhs" greater than even Sahib Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji, that they call themselves full-fledged Sikhs without being baptized?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

It is thus, abundantly clear that the non-Amritdharls, even though they may claim to be Sikhs, and are also considered Sikhs politically and socially, are not Sikhs in the true sense and in the eyes of the Satguru. In Gurbani, they are referred to as (a) Nigurey; (b) Gumantar heenus; © Sakat; (d) Manmukhs or Vemukh, and (e) Vedeen (Faithless), etc. howsoever prominent or outstanding they may be in the social and public life of the community.

Gurbani defines such terms as under:

a. *Nigurey*: one who has not become disciple of the Guru.

Nigurey Ko Gat Kaaee Naahee. 
Avgann Muthhey, Chotaan Khahee. (pg 361)
For him who is without the Guru, there is no liberation.
Deluded by evil propensities, he suffers.

Satgur Bajhon Gur Nahi Koee Nigurey Kaa Hal Naao Bura. (ang 435)
Without the True Guru (i.e. Guru Nanak), there is not another Guru.
And one without the Guru has a cursed name. 

b. *Gurmantar-heenus*: One who has not been blessed with the Gurmantra (Naani).

Gumantar-Heenus Jo Praani Dhrigant Janam Bharashtneh.
Kookreh Sookreh Gardbeh Kaakeh Sarpaneh Tul Khaleh (ang 1356-1357)
One who is without the Gurmantra, is the most accursed, and contaminated is his life. He is like a dog, a swine, a crow a snake, and a fool. 

c. *Saakat*: Infidel

Saakat Suaan Kaheeyey Baho lobhee, Baho Durmat Mael Bhareejey. (ang1326)
The dog like infidel is said to be very avaricious and is full to the brim of evil thoughts.

Saakat Besuva Poot Ninaam (ang1239)
The infidel is nameless like a prostitute's son.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

d. *Manmukh*: One who follows his own will; the egocentric.

Manmukh Oodha Kowl Hai, Na Tis Bhagat Na Naao. (ang 511)
The egocentric person (i.e. Manmukh) is like a reversed lotus and possesses neither devotion nor God's name.

Manmukh Seti Sang Karey, Muh Kalakh Daag Lagaaey (ang 1417)
Whosoever associates with a manmukh, blackens and stains his own face.

Manmukh Naam Na Jannani, Vinn Naavey Pat Jaaey... 
Vishta Kay Keerray Pavey Wich Vishta
Se Vishta Mahe Samaaye. (ang 28)
The manmukhs know not the Naam, and without Naam lose their honor...
They are worms of excrement, fall in excrement, and get absorbed in excrement

e. *Vedeen*: The faithless; the irreligious.

Choraan, Jaaran, Randiaan, Kuttaneeya Di Baan.
Vedinaa Ki Dosti Vedinaa Ka Khaann 
Sifti Saar Naa Jannani, Sada Vasey Shaitaan. (ang 790)
It is the habit of thieves, adulterers, prostitutes, and pimps that they contract friendship with the irreligious or faithless and eat their food; they know not the worth of God's praise and Satan ever abides within them.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.sikhroots.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=27


----------



## Sinister (Jan 3, 2008)

interesting,

So how should the 'amritdharis' be treating the 'infidels'? 

are the 'amritdharis' on a moral high ground? ... should they look down upon the manmukhs with pity and sympathy? or ignore them? 
if so .... who becomes the egocentric?

this is where religion starts to add insult to reason

its funny how the sikh establishments never faulter to live off the funds donated to their establishment by non-amritdharis (people who do make up the sikh majority and do control the most capital...within punjab). when the transactions are occuring and capital is flowing, all of a sudden, everyone becomes a sikh :whisling:

(the blind eye is sometimes usefull...even in religion; the establishment is nothing short of a joke)


cheers


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 3, 2008)

i think this idea that people who have not yet taken amrit are not sikh is pretty insulting.

a sikh is a disciple, a student.  we must spend our whole lives learning.  many sikhs do not feel "ready" to make the commitment to become Khalsa.  this doesn't make them less of a disciple of Guru Sahib.   remember that when Guru Gobind Singh ji asked for a head, only 5 out of thousands came forward.  

an amritdhari is Khalsa, but one does not need to be Khalsa to be sikh, in my opinion.

i believe the correct term for a Sikh who has not yet taken amrit (but is on the path to do so) would be Sehejdhari (sorry for the spelling).


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 3, 2008)

where do Sehajdhari's fit in this? They were always accepted by the Guru's!


----------



## Cali Dude (Jan 3, 2008)

Sikh80, very well said...

I hope this satisfies your ego


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2008)

Without really speaking to the question of whether one can be a Sikh and nonArmitdhari -- I need to say this about the essay on the sikhroots.com link.

There are many statements that cannot be more than the opinion of the author, and cannot be proved one way or the other because there is no evidence to support those statements.

The author makes assumptions and confuses his assumptions with statements of fact. Then draws conclusions from "statements of fact."

The intent of the article is to create a false dichotomy -- either you are a Sikh or you are not, and if you are not Khalsa, then you are not a Sikh.

It is not worth it to spend the time to take this article apart line by line. Why? How many fair-minded people would accept the argument made in this article? If you are not Amritdari, then you are an infidel, an egocentric, and faithless. And what is more you will be attractive to thieves and prostitutes.

Remember that Mardana followed Nanaak from boyhood. Remember the story of Nanaak's passing from this earth. Even in death he would not be pigeon-holed.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

In any case it is the opinion of the author. He is not an authority on Rehat. The article was presented to show how skewed thinking can be.
However,Our Rehat do define a sikh.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

which rehat?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Art.1 of Rehat states as follows:

The Definition of Sikh :
*Article I*



*Any human being who faithfully believes in*i. One Immortal Being,​ii. Ten Gurus, from Guru Nanak Sahib to Guru Gobind Singh Sahib,​iii. The Guru Granth Sahib,​iv. The utterances and teachings of the ten Gurus and v. the baptism bequeathed by the tenth Guru, and who does not owe allegiance to any other religion, is a Sikh.​Besides the following may also be Of relevance:
*Article XXIII - Panth's Status of Guruhood*


The concept of service is not confined to fanning the congregation, service to and in the Guru ka Langar etc. A Sikh's entire life is a life of benevolent exertion. The most fruitful service is the service that secures the optimum good by minimal endeavour. That can be achieved through organised collective action. A Sikh has, for this reason, to fulfil his/her Panthic obligations (obligations as a member of the corporate entity, the Panth), even as he/she performs his/her individual duties. This corporate entity is the Panth. Every Sikh has also to fulfil his obligations as a unit of the corporate body, the Panth. a) The Guru Panth (Panth's status of Guruhood) means the whole body of committed baptised (Amritdhari) Sikhs. This body was fostered by all the ten Gurus and the tenth Guru gave it its final shape and invested it with Guruhood​


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> which rehat?


 
Rehat as is isssued by SGPC. This is the only body right now. May be you do not like,I am not very sure.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

what do Guruji say about rehat?

please enlighten us


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

Please click the link and find out the answer. iN case Of any difficulty please refer SGPC site.

Re: What is Sabad Guroo? - please teach us


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

Click the following link and you shall find a new story; a revealation.

MODERATOR'S CLOSURE Re: Sikh vocabulary


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the queston "which rehat"? There are several rehats depending on which sect of Sikhi one belongs to -- and every person who is a member of one or another sect thinks he/she is a Sikh. There were rehats before Rehat Maryada. And amarsanghera rightly pointed out in another thread that the current Rehat (which has changed twice already and is ready for another shift) was a political document.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rehat is also like a Hukum that is obligatory under the present edicts. Sikhs are governed by the Rehat issued by SGPC and that is the body authorised on behalf of the Panth to do so. So where is the question of sects?

The rehat which is at the site of SGPc should be binding,in my humble opinion.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2008)

I understand what you say, and don't necessarily disagree. What I am pointing out is the "double-edged sword" of this rehat or any rehat -- too easy to become so much one of the chosen in your own mind that you then despise other people. Me against you, Us against Them. Which is not how Sikhism began.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is ur perception. all have the right to save the skin.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

please delete, duplicate post.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Rehat as is isssued by SGPC. This is the only body right now. May be you do not like,I am not very sure.




the panthic rehat maryada  on the SGPC website was not issued by SGPC.  it was compiled by scholars on behalf of the SGPCk, but it was issued by Akal Takht.  Akal Takht is the supreme temporal authority for sikhs.  

the historical rehetnamas that preceeded the current panthic rehat were full of contradictions, depending on whether the author hated hindus or muslims more.  if you read through them you can see vast differences based on the political climate at the time they were written.

the other legitimate modern rehat that i know of is of damdami taksal.  while it contradicts the panthic rehet on the meat issue and the required number of nitnem banis, i would say the rest of it is completely inline.  it's a bit more strict and much more detailed, and there is nothing wrong with that.  

in my leaner's opinion, the panthic rehat is the baseline.  anything above and beyond that is wonderful, if you can manage it.  

you should read some of the historical rehatnamas, they're quite entertaining.  they describe what colours of clothing to wear (contradicting each other, one says you should wear green, another says you must not), what time of night you are allowed to have sex, what direction you should face when reciting sohila (your pillow), etc.    some say do not eat beef, some say do not eat halal, and some say do not eat meat.   some say keski is kakkar, some say kes.  some say you must wear two turbans.  it's very educational.

You were Blocked


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2008)

Good work, Jasleen

What does You Were Blocked mean? the link at the bottom works fine.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Good work, Jasleen
> 
> What does You Were Blocked mean? the link at the bottom works fine.




interesting, i'm not sure.  i've noticed that links posted for that site often have the "you are blocked" tag.  probably a bug on their side.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

Afer making small search I could not locate the rehat maryada other than SGPc. You may kindly like to provide a link for the same so that the difference between the two may be analysed esp. in regard to the definition OF sikh that is relevant to the post.
Will search out for other rehats ,if available, in due course Of time
Thanks.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2008)

Sikh80 ji

The Rehat Maryada appears on the SGPC web site as a resource -- for people to make a quick check if they are looking for the rehat. The site has many good resources by the way. The rehat itself is as Jasleen says. I don't know if Akaal Takht has a web site.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

exerpts from and information about historical rehetnamas (please click the below link even if it says blocked):

You were Blocked

damdami taksal rehet maryada:

Damdami Taksaal Online Website - Rehat Maryada

AKJ's rehet maryada is outlined here:

:: AKJ.Org :: Literature ::


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the efforts put in. However, we are looking for the definition Of a sikh for the present.
Does the Rehat that you state would contain the definitions that are different from the one that is already given.? The idea is to find ouit the possibility of differentiating Amritdharis and Non-amritdharis.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

It appears most of the our posts get crossed.

I would request you to kindly go thru. the thread and evaluate as to why we are after this Rehat. 

I would not be very sure if all the Rehats are approved by Akaal takhts. In case no, we shall stick to SGPC/Akaal takht that practically governs most of the sikhs [atleast in India].

The basic idea in the present thread was to see if we can find some help in identifying sikhs with Amritdharis or otherwise.

As I am used to employ the Rehat of SGPC by habit I might have overlooked as to who is the approving authority or even do not know. I will take ,after study, that it should be Akaal takht.
As a parting question : would you be in the know of the things if the rehat issued by one authority has superceeding effect over others. If so, what is the heirarchy. You may not kindly go in details if it is time consuming.

Thanks for the pains and efforts .
e&oe


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Thanks for the efforts put in. However, we are looking for the definition Of a sikh for the present.
> Does the Rehat that you state would contain the definitions that are different from the one that is already given.? The idea is to find ouit the possibility of differentiating Amritdharis and Non-amritdharis.



i'm not sure i understand your question.

the definition of sikh as you stated from the panthic rehet maryada stands, as far as i know.  sects/jathas may feel differently about it.

it's easy to differentiate amritdhari from non-amritdhari (sehejdhari)...  amritdhari has been through the amrit sanchar and has not broken his rehat.  if he has broken rehat, he must go before the panj piyare and ask forgiveness and accept his punishment.   

a non-amritdhari has either never taken amrit sanchar, or has taken amrit and then commited a bujjar kurhet (drinking/smoking, eating halal/meat, committing adultry, or removing hair from the body).

does this answer your question?


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> I appear most of the posts of ours get crossed.
> 
> I would request you to kindly go thru. the thread and evaluate as to why we are after this Rehat.
> 
> ...



sorry if i was unclear before.

the panthic rehet is the one on the SGPC website.  it is the only one approved by akal takht.  

some sects may follow different maryada, this is their choice.   but if you read into the maryada followed by the major sects/jathas (damdami taksal, akj) you'll see that they are certainly in line with the panthic rehet, that is, they are following the rehet on the SGPC site AND additional code set by their particular organization.

i hope this makes some kind of sense.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is ok. Jasleen ji.
WE maintain status quo.
Is it? Confirm pl.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> It is ok. Jasleen ji.
> WE maintain status quo.
> Is it? Confirm pl.




well i try my best.  it is difficult to follow maryada all the time.  i cannot speak for anyone except myself.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think my english is not like Americans. I write simple english. May be some day I shall be in US and that may change me as well.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> I think my english is not like Americans. I write simple english. May be some day I shall be in US and that may change me as well.




don't be so sure...  i think i'm writing simple english, but somehow, it always gets misinterpreted! 

i think that some people will always look for bad things in people's comments, even if none was intended.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

i repeat my question


where do Guru ji(SGGS) give us the instructions(verbatim or implied) which SGPC calls as rehat?


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> i repeat my question
> 
> 
> where do Guru ji(SGGS) give us the instructions(verbatim or implied) which SGPC calls as rehat?




guru granth sahib ji and maryada are two different things.  guru sahib gave many instructions which are not included in SGGS...  5ks, amrit sanchar, nitnem banis, etc.  all of these things (as well as some additional suggestions for daily living) which are not found in SGGS are found in maryada.  

SGGS is a spiritual guide.  rehat maryada is a temporal guide.  SGGS will help you reach God.  maryada will help you be a Sikh.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

<<SGGS will help you reach God. maryada will help you be a Sikh.>>

interesting

once again its becoming a chicken and egg question.

who is "SIKH" ?

who made the "REHAt" ?
Does the "REHAT" define "SIKH" ?

how does SGGS define "SIKH" or "GURSIKH"

i beseech the learned members to shed some light on this


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> i beseech the learned members to shed some light on this




i guess i better shut up then.


----------



## nihung (Jan 4, 2008)

waheguru....

eh ki sher lya tusi?


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2008)

Jasleen ji

Found this little paragraph doing research on something else. Some though perhaps not all of the "other" rehits you referred to mentioned here.

The earliest of the extant _rahit-nama_s is the _Nasihat-Nama_ (1718–19; “Manual of Instruction”), which was erroneously attributed to Nand Lal and wrongly titled the _Tanakhah-Nama_ (“Manual of Penances”). A much longer work dating from the middle of the 18th century and bearing witness to its Brahmanic origins is the _Chaupa Singh Rahit-Nama_ (“The Rahit Manual of Chaupa Singh”). Another lengthy _rahit-nama_ from later in the same century is the _Prem Sumarag_ (“The Path of Love”). The series of _rahit-nama_s finally ended with the publication in 1950 by the Tat Khalsa of _Sikh RahitMarayada_ (“Sikh Custom Concerning the Rahit”), which was, unfortunately, little more than a pamphlet and poorly produced, though it remains an influential work in contemporary Sikhism.
Sikhism :: Devotional and other works --* Britannica Online Encyclopedia


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

*It is a beautiful write up on Amrit. It would be useful for all those who plan to be Amritdharo in the near future. Hope you would like it.I am sorry if this has been posted in some other threads.*

*Regards. to all.*

*Amrit Defined*
Amrit is very important in the Sikh faith, and it needs a little more elaboration. It is literally a drink bestowing eternal life: immortality -
AMimRqu hir pIvqy sdw iQru QIvqy ibKY bnu PIkw jwinAw ]Amãqu hir pIvqy sdw iQ{ QIvqy ibKY bnu PIkw jwinAw ]_Amr;it.u Har-e peevat.ae sad.aa thiru theevat.ae bikhaae banu__pheekaa jaaneaa_They become immortal by drinking the Amrit of the Lord and vices lure them no more._5-81-1_(In fact, here Amrit means Naam-Jaap - reciting God's name)
Amrit has spiritual as well as, physical aspects. Spiritually speaking, Amrit is the Name of God and its recitation. Physically, it is a special drink, but it is meant for the spiritual growth. The aim of recitation of the name of God and of drinking “Amrit,” is the same. Amrit is meant to put a fellow to the Naam-Jaap - recitation of His name.
“Amrit” is the cherished desire common both to the Guru and his Sikhs. The Guru desires the disciple to take it, and one who is fully oriented to the faith, becomes keen to do so. Taking Amrit is the Sikh Way of getting inducted into this Faith. Drinking Amrit is a vow to live an elevated life and to do the Naam-Jaap.
*Amrit - Preparation*
It is prepared by Five Faithful (Panj Piarae - Five-Beloved of the Guru - Amritdhari Sikhs). Women can take part. After Ardas (Invocation), sugar cakes (Patasae, patashae pqwsy) are put in an iron bowl and are dissolved in the water taken preferably from a river or a well. The hand pumps, or taps used to have leather washers and the leather was from the hide of animals like cows or buffaloes. Now, mostly the plastic is used. All five persons focus on the Amrit and place their hands on the Bata (Bowl). With full concentration, these five Sikhs in turn recite the specific five (5) Gurbanis - Scriptures. The other four give their company in the recitation.
*Banis - Scriptures*
The following 5 Scriptures are recited when preparing Amrit -
*Jappu -*Jappu ji Sahib, Bani Of Guru Nanak Dev.
*Jaap -* Jaap Sahib, Bani of Guru Gobind Singh.
*Swa-ee-ae*
*T.av-Parsaad* - Bani of Guru Gobind Singh -“_Saraavag sud:h smooh sid:haan kae sRwvg su`D smUh*…* sRwvg__su`D smUh_*… *And*Swa-ee-aa *“_Paan`hae gahae jab t.a.e t.umrae pWie ghy__jb qy_…” “_pWie ghy jb qy_…” By Guru Gobind Singh, And*D.ohra* “_Sagal d.uaar kou chhaad kaae sgl duAwr kau__CwfkY_…” “_sgl duAwr kau CwfkY_ ...” By Guru Gobind Singh.
*Chaupai -* Bani of Guru Gobind Singh -
_“Kabeo Baach Baent.ee Chaupai Pat.shaahee D.asween` “ -__Hamri karo haath d.e rachhaa” _hmrI kro hwQ dY r`Cw]hmrI kro hwQ dY r`Cw ]
*Anand Sahib -* Bani of Guru Amar Das. Complete, 40 Paurees (Steps).
They continuously work Khanda (Double edged sword) to and fro in the bowl, while reciting Gurbanis. Amrit is given to drink to the person or persons gathered to get inducted into the Sikh-Faith. They pledge to live a high ethical life according to the Reht (Edicts - dictates) of Amrit i.e. its discipline.
*Amrit - Edicts*
Things that should be taken care of -
*Jaap and Bani -*Naam-Jaap - recitation of the word `Wahegutu;' Mool-Mantar Jaap; Nit-Nem - routine recitation of the prescribed Scriptures; _Recitation of _Guru Granth Sahih. He or she has to read or recite Scriptures and remember God.
*High Class Living -*Ethical living, honest earning, sharing with the needy, Sewa (Selfless service), universal selfless love, helping others, compassion, indiscrimination etc.
*Kakkaars -*To observe the Five Kakkaars (5 Ks) - On accepting Amrit, it is the promise of the Sikh to keep these 5 things on body and never to discard these: Kaes, Kangha, Karra, Kachh, Kirpan -

*Kaes (Kaesh) - *Unshorn hair to keep the appearance distinct and dignified. The head (Hair) must always be kept covered by everyone, with any sort of cloth, in any style. Mostly, the males tie turbans, and women use a length of cloth. Caps and hats are not allowed. Kaeski or Dastar is short length cloth wrapped around the head.*Kangha - *Comb, to keep the hair tidy.
*Karra** - *Bangle.A heavy, iron-bangle worn on the right wrist. It is to remind the pledge to the Guru at the time of partaking Amrit - to live a high ethical life. It is a blunt weapon, too.
*Kachhaa -*A knee-length underwear of standard specifications that tight fits just above the knees (Should not go below them). It is a cloth fit in war and peace. This reminds of the self-control, as well.
*Kirpan -*Dagger like semi-curved sharp weapon. Its small version is always kept on the body, for self-defense. It is symbolic of courage and of holding the faith in very high esteem. Its supreme value in this atomic age and ever after, is that of a Symbol.
The names of these five items start with letter Kakkaa k k of the Gurmukhi script, equivalent to the Roman K and so, these are called Five (5) Kakkaars, known in the oversea countries as 5 Ks. Once accepted (promised) these are never to be discarded.
*Transgressions*
An Amritdhari Sikh shall not do the following -
*Serious Transgressions -* Bajjar-Kurehtaan. An Amritdhari is to carefully protect him or her from these four serious violations -
*Hair -*Cutting or removal of hair from any part of body by any means, is not permitted.
*Tobacco -*Tobacco in any form is strictly prohibited.*Sex - *Out of marriage sex was prohibited to the Sikhs. They were to respect every woman. They were to honor even the enemy's women, and send them to their homes with respect.
*Meat -*In view of the self-respect and to maintain individuality, the Sikhs were to consume meat prepared by Jhatkaa, in which neck of the animal is severed with a single stroke of a sharp weapon. They were not to eat any other meat including Halal.
Some modulations (Sub-transgressions) of the serious offences are also, tagged to these four main violations.
*Amrit*
Giving of Amrit was established on the Baisakhi day of 1699, by the Tenth Master Guru Gobind Singh, to give his final seal to the Perfect Man: the Khalsa. It was to be a force to protect the faith, its edicts, and the needy. Its edicts are essential for the balanced evolution of the spiritual and social obligations of the high order.
Amritdhari, those who have taken Amrit, have to daily recite or read the five prescribed Banis (Prayers - Jappu ji, Jaap, Sva-ee-ae, Rehras, Sohla or Kirtan Sohela), practice the Naam-Jaap, and read a portion of Guru Granth Sahib (the Holy Book). They should have an honest avocation, take out Dasvandh (Tithe - 1/10th of their income) for charity, and for the projects of the faith and humanity. They should not take intoxicants, and should restrict sex to their marriage. They have also to abide by other teachings of the faith to live an honest, God-oriented, and high-class life.
Importance of Amrit in the Naam-Jaap is that at the time of accepting it, the recipient is ordained to do the Jaap of Gur-Mantar “Waheguru,” and of “Mool-Mantar,” given at the start of Jappu ji.
Accepting Amrit is a promise of the high order with the Guru, and it should be taken seriously. It should not be given to a child just out of fun. One should take it only when one is mentally fully prepared to live its edicts. If you have not taken Amrit, born in a Sikh family or not, observe its Reht i.e. 5Ks. etc. or not, abide by the Sikh-Philosophy - faith in One God, the Sikh Gurus, Guru Granth Sahib and their teachings.
*Patit Sikh - *A defiled Sikh.
No Sikh can be Patit, because he or she can get his fault redressed by repentance at Akal Takht, or before 5 Amritdhari Sikhs, by re-taking Amrit, and serving the (token) punishment. A serious fault should not include an unintentional omission or commission. Ordinary faults are dealt with Parshad, Ardas, and may be a little Sewa (service) or fine by Akal Takht or Panj Piarae.
*Baptism - *Taking Amrit is not Baptism. Baptism is a Christian ceremony. We may say, “Amrit, a Baptism-like ceremony.” We should try to introduce right words to the people.
There is a legend that Guru Gobind Singh waits for his Sikh to take Amrit and visit the Guru's last resort, Sachkhand Nander - Sri Hazoor Sahib (In Hydrabad Deccan, India), up to his or her age of 60 years.
*Sikhism. *A special note -
The word `Sikhism' is the misnomer, because the Sikh faith is not merely a theoretical `ism,' but is a practical way of life. It is to live the faith. Right and better word to replace `Sikhism' is `Sikhi.' It is not a difficult word, and there should not be any problem in using it.
*Name - *The first name of a Sikh ends with `Singh' for men and `Kaur' for women. `Singh' and `Kaur' are `identities' of the Sikhs, and are gifts from the Guru. Calling children with their half names, short names, and nicknames, is another thing. Using such names for adults is in no way something great. Cutting off `Singh' or `Kaur' from the Sikh Names, or distorting these is sad. The Gurus and devoted Sikhs sacrificed their precious lives for their names. They were tortured to death because they were Singhs and Kaurs. A Sikh should value his or her heritage.

*Khalsa*
The Tenth Master established “Order of the Khalsa.” Khalsa means the Guru’s own i.e. his special, loved one: the pure one. This order was to uplift the masses to fight for their rights, to struggle for freedom including that of their faith, to stand up against oppression, discrimination, cruelty, and to lead the people for selfless service combined with universal love, help to the needy and protection to the weak. The people properly initiated into the Sikh faith were also called Khalsa. The Khalsa keep their hair unshorn, head covered, and observe other dictates of the order. The men tie turbans and usually a long cloth is worn by the women to cover their heads. The use of caps, hats etc. is not permitted in the Sikh world. 
*Amrit*
The people are initiated into the Sikh faith by a special ceremony of drinking “Amrit” - the Holy Drink. The Khalsa’s (properly initiated Sikh’s) name should end in “Singh” for males, and “Kaur” for females, as it is usual for the Sikhs in general. Singh means a lion, and Kaur is a princess. The regular salutation of the Sikhs is “Satsri Akal”- Hail the Lord! However, more formal one is, “Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh” - the Khalsa belongs to God, Glory to Him. 
*Sikh Prayer*
The Sikhs recite their set prayers in the morning, evening and at bedtime. They bow to the Holy Book and recite it with reverence. They believe that the Hymns composed by the Gurus, and given in Guru Granth Sahib were revealed to them by God. 
Besides, the individual i.e. personal meditation on God, they perform “Kirtan” - sing His praise, and meditate on Him in the congregation. They hold their gatherings usually on weekends in the presence of the Holy Book in their place of worship called “Gurdwara”- residence of the Guru. Sometimes, they get-together to pray at their homes, too. Their every ceremony is performed in the presence of their Holy Book. Their gatherings mostly end in “Langar” - common (community) food - sitting together and eating. It may be prepared singly, jointly, at home or at the Gurdwara. This is a free service.
*Waheguru*
The Sikhs call God “Waheguru”- Wondrous One i.e. the Wonderful God. ‘Wahe’ means an appreciation in wonder. ‘Guru’ means the eliminator of ignorance. The central theme of their teaching is known as “Mool-Mantar.- the Basic i.e. Root-Formula.” This is - “There is only One God, He is all pervading, the supreme Truth, the only Creator, all powerful and without discrimination, above the time and space, not bound by the birth and death, self-created. And this realization comes through His own Grace.” 
*Invocation*
Every “Ardas” - Invocation or supplication by the Sikhs, is mainly a very brief repetition of their history, and begs for His mercy. It ends with “O Lord, be merciful to all, and bless everyone with a high morale!”
*1*the act of calling on God, a god, a saint, the Muses, etc. for blessing, help, inspiration, support, or the like 
*2*_a_) a formal prayer used in invoking, as at the beginning of a church service _b_) a formal plea for aid from a Muse, god, etc., at the beginning of an epic or similar poem


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 14, 2008)

this is a good quick reference guide.

one thing i would add is alcohol and tobacco are generally both considered bujjar kurehet.  originally it was just tobacco, but as alcohol and opium gained popularity among indians (thanks to the british)  tobacco was changed to  "intoxicants".


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.
But ,out here I think majority of sikhs drink. May be wine or Beer only[not considered as hard Liquor]


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> But ,out here I think majority of sikhs drink. May be wine or Beer only[not considered as hard Liquor]




the fact that the majority does something does not make it right.

SRM clearly states that an amritdhari must abstain from alcohol, tobacco, hemp, opium, etc.  we've had this discussion in another thread already.

it's sad that the "majority of sikhs" break rehet so easily.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

What is the situation in US amongst American Sikhs.?



jasleen_kaur said:


> the fact that the majority does something does not make it right.
> 
> SRM clearly states that an amritdhari must abstain from alcohol, tobacco, hemp, opium, etc. we've had this discussion in another thread already.
> 
> it's sad that the "majority of sikhs" break rehet so easily.


Sikhs do not smoke but Oflate, addiction has become one of the biggest problems in Punjab.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> What is the situation in US amongst American Sikhs.?



the situation?  meaning are they all alcoholics?  i don't know, i hope not.  


i don't know most of the sikhs in the US.  i do know that among white sikhs, probably 99% DO NOT touch alcohol or tobacco.   converts tend to be more strict than those born into a faith (in my experience)

i know that among amritdhari sikhs, none drink, because if they do, they are no longer amritdhari (simple logic there).

among clean shaven (born in sikh families), probably most of them drink, just as most americans drink from time to time, but i don't know this for sure, because i don't pretend to know everyone. 

among sikhs i personally know and spend time with, NONE of them drink.


but we don't have these statistics based on religion in the US, so it's really difficult to answer your question with any kind of authority.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> the situation? meaning are they all alcoholics? i don't know, i hope not.
> 
> 
> but we don't have these statistics based on religion in the US, so it's really difficult to answer your question with any kind of authority.


 

Yes, I am also making statements based on News report on social decline of Punjab. All of them may not be Alcoholics but the other drugs are becoming popular.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Yes, I am also making statements based on News report on social decline of Punjab. All of them may not be Alcoholics but the other drugs are becoming popular.




yes, i have read that punjabis consume more alcohol than any other state in india.  and since punjab has a sikh majority, it's easy to assume sikhs are doing the drinking.

here in the US, there is no sikh majority area, in fact, we're such a small minority in the country that any stats regarding the country or states in general probably don't have much to do with sikhs. 

makes it harder to guess what people are doing!


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> yes, i have read that punjabis consume more alcohol than any other state in india. and since punjab has a sikh majority, it's easy to assume sikhs are doing the drinking.
> 
> here in the US, there is no sikh majority area, in fact, we're such a small minority in the country that any stats regarding the country or states in general probably don't have much to do with sikhs.
> 
> makes it harder to guess what people are doing!


 
I think the next thing is the AIDs in Punjab. not sure about the stats.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> I think the next thing is the AIDs in Punjab. not sure about the stats.




that would be a shame, since sikhi also has provisions to prevent HIV/AIDS...  sikhs are only to have intercourse with their spouse.  if we all follow this, and we're not doing IV drugs (no intoxicants), then i'd say we're pretty safe.

AIDS and drug/alcohol abuse in Punjab are yet more evidence that punjabi culture and sikhi are NOT the same thing.


----------

